# Anyone cook on a Pitts and Spitts smoker?



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Curious to what your thoughts are for these pits?


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had one for 20 yrs. or so and it still cooks great, I'm sure it will last at least that long! Great pit!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

pits are great.
employees are rectum hats.

I bought a steak/fajita grill from them 2-3 years ago.
it was only about $3k so I realize thats a small sale.
the worst customer service Ive ever seen.
my divorce was less painfull than dealing with those liars.

they cost themselves prolly $2k in accessories I didnt buy because of their BS...

go a block north, pits by JJ wants your $$...


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

If you want a good pit go to Big Bear Pits in Sugar Land best prices in town and Quality is A+ you want be disappointed in their workman ship and pits.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Big Bear Pits in Sugar Land has the best pits and prices around.


----------



## PDob (May 18, 2013)

Law Dog said:


> Big Bear Pits in Sugar Land has the best pits and prices around.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

My buddies mom got his dad a Pitts smoker about 6 years ago for their aniversary. I remember her telling my friend what a pain it was to deal with the company. She is the only person I have ever known who dealt with them, but it seems to stick with what Bily said a few posts up. The pitt itself is GREAT though. I saw it over at their place last Christmas and it looked just like it did the day he got it. 

I can't remember who my dad got his from. It is a great pit, but the firebox paint flaked off real fast and now obviously there is rust taking its place.....the pit is 3 maybe 4 years old? Not a big deal, but for the price, that paint should have stayed on a little better.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

My dads pitt is a Tejas Smoker. Its their 2442 Deluxe. Again, the smoker itself is GREAT. The build quality itself is awesome, just the paint on the firebox peeled off real quick. 

We have concluded that its the hot burning mesquite that we use that causes it... did the same thing to a cheaper smoker he had before. Either way, I figure at that price it shouldn't flake off so fast.


----------



## jwfish (May 31, 2010)

*good pits*

Pitts and Spitts makes great pits, regardless of how the customer service was in the past. I can tell you they are under new ownership as of the last 6 months and they are working very hard to change this past reputation. I think you will see a lot more of them in the future. They've got some great stuff planned for the future. Go and check out their shop on the Eastex Fwy. Great stuff there... if you're a Texans fan check out their tailgate this Sunday!:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Seems like they have an up hill battle. Even with new ownership the previous seemed so bad that they now have a bad reputation. 10 years or so ago I went there, didn't feel either way as far as my experience. But for someone that purchased a grill or smoker for thousands and had bad service. That's just terrible.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I try to forget about them


----------

